
VMware Engineer Confirms macOS 10.15.6 Bug Causes Crashes with Virtualization - 0x0
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/07/27/vmware-confirms-macos-virtualization-bug-causes-crashes/
======
fortran77
That's why I use Windows 10 -- an operating system that's built from the
ground up to support virtualization, and includes a Linux Kernel environment
with first-class support.

It's only going to get worse on ARM, where virtualization support is nowhere
near as mature as x86_64

